# Could it be thyroid and not s easonal affective disorder?



## Randynh (Oct 24, 2015)

For the majority of my life I have struggled through winters. I had periods of highs and lows and struggled to sustain a healthy lifestyle. About 5-6 years ago I pinpointed the fact that my symptoms started abruptley by mid October and end by early May. My symptoms sarts out as heavy limbs, brain fog, and complete exhaustion. After a few months of this my thoughts follow suit, after I fail to achieve even the most simple of goals, I get moderate to severe depression. By May I start to come out of it, I have some anxiety until early July then by August I start to thrive. I develope and sustain good healthy habits until about mid October, where the optimism comes to a drastic end.

I am proactive in trying to treat my SAD by using a light box daily and eating a healthy diet while supplementing Vit D and Fish oil. I don't feel that much of what I am doing is really that effective.

A friend of mine was asking about SAD light boxes last year, because he was describing similat symptoms. I shared what I could with him. He later discovered he had a thyroid problem. He feels so much better that he insisted I get checked. I got tested this week, the doctor only tested TSH, which came out at 1.99. I am following up with a naturopath this week, and have hopes to possibly find a problem.

Does this sound like a possible thyroid issue to anyone?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It can be hard to tell much with just TSH, definitely ask for a Free T3 and Free T4 test when you meet with the naturopath.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Identifying hypothyroidism's psychiatric presentations
http://www.jfponline.com/Pages.asp?AID=4570
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Also, for the heck of it, this would be a good test to get!

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome!

Oh yes, yes, yes. Thryoid could be the problem.

FREE T3 could be the culprit if you don't have enough of it.

Info above and try to go to your friend's doctor for Pete's sakes!


----------



## Randynh (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok I got some new test done TSH 2.4

T3 - 3.6 on a range of 2.0-4.4

T4 - 1.5 on a range of .93-1.7

My Vit D levels are good

Selenium was at 169 at a range of 70-150


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your doctor won't run FREE T3 and FREE T4? Did you ask?


----------



## Randynh (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes those are the free T3 and T4 test results


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you say D is good - do you mean D is toward top of range?

Do you supplement D?


----------



## Randynh (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes I was around 73 I think on a scale up to 100. I do supplement Vit D3 at 2,000 IU daily


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

With me, it's both. I'm fine in the summer... but fall and winter has been pure hell. Time for an Armour increase I think!
http://www.life-enhancement.com/magazine/article/569-dont-let-low-thyroid-make-you-sad


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Randynh said:


> *Yes those are the free T3 and T4 test results*


*You want to be sure to put 'F' in front of T4 and T3 or we will think it's not the Frees.  *


----------

